

Where should you sell your PC indie game? A marketplace roundup - raddevon
http://blog.powerupgames.io/post/99905543738/marketplace-confusion-the-pros-and-cons-of-pc-game

======
shmerl
> _GOG: Requires approval_

That's actually a plus for both users and developers. GOG have high acceptance
bar usually quality wise, so it makes each release more notable (i.e. they try
to avoid the flood of low quality releases which no one can keep track of). So
if you pass the bar - you are likely to get some attention, while on Steam
your release can be simply lost in the noise.

------
TillE
GOG Galaxy is going to be a big deal. I think a lot of people underestimate
the appeal of automatic updates, easy installs, etc.

Desura has a client too, but last time I checked it was terribly clunky to
use.

------
tormeh
It strikes me as odd that you need a Windows version of your game on Steam. I
mean, you should have one, but I didn't know you needed one.

~~~
J_Darnley
I can't comment on whether the application process does require a windows
version, why would you cut out 95% of the customers by not having one? See
[http://store.steampowered.com/hwsurvey](http://store.steampowered.com/hwsurvey)
for the stats.

You should notice that the full line there is "Your game must be able to run
on Windows as a stand-alone application" which I took to mean that you (the
developer) must package all the dependencies with your game. Steam would take
the reputation hit if it distributed software like Linux does (dependency
hell).

~~~
tormeh
You mean the author just used "Windows" instead of "OS"? That would be pretty
dumb.

------
ebetancourt
Its a really great resource, I hadn't even heard of some of these marketplaces
(Itch.io)

